# Mini Volt by Council of Vapor in stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

​



Size does matter! The Mini Volt by The Council of Vapor (COV) is the smallest 40W Box Mod out on the market. Such a small device yet delivering so much power and performance. The Mini Volt measures out at 35mm long, 22mm wide and 56mm tall. Fits easily in the palm of your hands. Adjustable wattage from 5W to 40W in increments of 0.1W. The unit comes with a built-in long lasting 1300mAh rechargable battery. 510 Compatible finished with real carbon fibre and a rubberized coating to keep the device from slipping. Capible of tanks and builds at 0.2 ohms. This new chip offers the function of 3 ramp modes: Soft, Standard and Power. Includes pass-through micro USB charging (charge while you vape!) Feels really well built and from one of the most trusted brands in the industry.. This tiny powerhouse of a battery is super stealthy and reat for your standard tanks or subtanks / drippers. Stealth vape for less!


*Mini Volt 40W Box Mod Features:*

1300mAh Battery Capacity

Dimensions: 35mm by 22mm by 56mm

Wattage Output Range: 5~40W

Minimum Atomizer Resistance: 0.2ohm

Carbon Fibre Grip

Premium Rubberized Paint Coat

Ultra-Compact Size

Three Ramp Modes: Soft, Standard, and Power

Intuitive LED Display

Micro-USB Port

510 Connection


*Includes:*

1 Mini Volt 40W Mod

1 MicroUSB Charger


The perfect little STEALTH vape !!!
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/authentic-mini-volt-mod-by-council-of-vapor

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Order placed @Sir Vape! is there any chance the couriers you use deliver on Saturdays per special request?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Christos said:


> Order placed @Sir Vape! is there any chance the couriers you use deliver on Saturdays per special request?



I'd like to know too, but I think TCG only delivers friday collections on a Monday.


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> I'd like to know too, but I think TCG only delivers friday collections on a Monday.



As per the courier guys website :
* Consignments collected on Friday will only be delivered on Monday by 10:30 am. *If a Saturday delivery is required this must be clearly marked on the waybill.* This will also apply to those consignments collected before a public holiday.


----------



## method1

Ja, it's not very clearly written, not sure if that applies to Friday collections or not.


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> Ja, it's not very clearly written, not sure if that applies to Friday collections or not.


I hate the courier guy. Worst courier ever for me anyway - They never arrive before 11AM as their overnight service states and they are usually a day or 2 late. You would think that even if they are a day late they will get your package to you before 11AM.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Christos said:


> Order placed @Sir Vape! is there any chance the couriers you use deliver on Saturdays per special request?


I ordered some other goodies from @Sir Vape yesterday (Thursday - only late afternoon, so way after the cut off time for overnight). I contacted @BigGuy to find out if it's possible to arrange earlier delivery than Monday - very helpful as always, but apparently the only option is to find out if you can collect from your local TCG depot on Saturday. The Jhb depot is in Kya Sands (there's no Pta one, so for me it would be a schlep), so perhaps that might be an option for you and / or @method1 ? 

http://www.thecourierguy.co.za/locations.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Lingogrey said:


> I ordered some other goodies from @Sir Vape yesterday (Thursday - only late afternoon, so way after the cut off time for overnight). I contacted @BigGuy to find out if it's possible to arrange earlier delivery than Monday - very helpful as always, but apparently the only option is to find out if you can collect from your local TCG depot on Saturday. The Jhb depot is in Kya Sands (there's no Pta one, so for me it would be a schlep), so perhaps that might be an option for you and / or @method1 ?
> 
> http://www.thecourierguy.co.za/locations.html


Do we have any idea of cost for same day delivery? 
If it's not too expensive and it doesn't inconvinience @BigGuy I would be happy to pay in extra. Reason being I ordered a mod for myself and a friend and it would be convinient to give it to them on Monday and not so convinient on Tuesday. 

I know I'm asking for a small miracle and I am happy to receive the goods on Monday but I'm just asking.


----------



## SAVapeGear

It will be the price of another MOD about.Not worth it.IMO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

If you leave now.You can pick it up at lunch time and make it back in time for dinner.LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> If you leave now.You can pick it up at lunch time and make it back in time for dinner.LOL


I'll just have to take another drive (about 25kms) on Tuesday then. 

Although taking a coast weekend sounds tempting but I have already planned my weekend based on tasks I need to accomplish around the house.


----------



## mildly.inked

Awesome, I really wanted add my name to the Group buy thread but being a new user on the site I didn't want to be that guy who creates an account and then asks @VapeSnow to just trust that I wouldn't screw him around. 

This is great, order made and paid for with SirVape.

Could I ask for opinions on what tanks would work well with this mod? This is all new to me, would like something smallish that's easy to fill?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

mildly.inked said:


> Awesome, I really wanted add my name to the Group buy thread but being a new user on the site I didn't want to be that guy who creates an account and then asks @VapeSnow to just trust that I wouldn't screw him around.
> 
> This is great, order made and paid for with SirVape.
> 
> Could I ask for opinions on what tanks would work well with this mod? This is all new to me, would like something smallish that's easy to fill?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you based in jhb? Group same day delivery 
I'm thinking of a goblin mini but I'm not sure if it will leak from the base. 
My other option is an aromamizer 3ml but I don't like the condensation that happens from vapour coming out the air holes. 
I'm also interested to hear what the perfect tank setup would be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Goblin mini. Best best at this stage

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Christos said:


> Are you based in jhb? Group same day delivery
> I'm thinking of a goblin mini but I'm not sure if it will leak from the base.
> My other option is an aromamizer 3ml but I don't like the condensation that happens from vapour coming out the air holes.
> I'm also interested to hear what the perfect tank setup would be.



I was thinking the Goblin but having zero experience I didn't want to sound like a dumbass and mention it only to be told something like they were not compatible or whatnot lol. 

I'm good with getting mine on Monday as I'm not working today and away this weekend but looking forward to getting a new toy that's for sure


----------



## Stosta

Looks like the Toptank Nano (off the Subvod) would fit on this! That might look okay!


----------



## Christos

@Sir Vape and @BigGuy PAckage arrived at 9AM today. thanks so much!

First time ever for the courier guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Hey hey all sorry been so busy doing my Walter White impression i have had not time to check out the forum. Hope you all loving your goodies. Same day to any other province is COUGH OUT A KIDNEY price. save the money or deposit it into our account for more vape mail.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

